# Not happy with vip222k 1000.4 signal strength



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I had dish install a VIP222k with the 1000.4 eastern arc antenna yesterday. It replaced a dish 500 westen arc 322 receiver. On the old receiver I was able to get the signal strength up to about the mid 70s on the 119 sat and about mid to high 60s on the 110 sat. The 1000.4 only has a signal strenth of 60 on 61.5 and only about 48 for both the 72 and 77 sats. It rained yesterday and the signals were lost with a much lighter rain than in the past. Are these signal strengths about all I can expect with the 1000.4 eastern arc and vip222k? I have not tried to "fine tune" the antenna yet.


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

samhevener said:


> I had dish install a VIP222k with the 1000.4 eastern arc antenna yesterday. It replaced a dish 500 westen arc 322 receiver. On the old receiver I was able to get the signal strength up to about the mid 70s on the 119 sat and about mid to high 60s on the 110 sat. The 1000.4 only has a signal strenth of 60 on 61.5 and only about 48 for both the 72 and 77 sats. It rained yesterday and the signals were lost with a much lighter rain than in the past. Are these signal strengths about all I can expect with the 1000.4 eastern arc and vip222k? I have not tried to "fine tune" the antenna yet.


You can't compare the new dish/receiver with the old they use different scales. The 48 is a little low but high 50's to low 60's are normal.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Just taking a glance at the minimum signal threshold that techs need to meet, for Ohio, the minimum signal strength that needs to be met is 40-45 on varying satellites (a bit higher on 61.5).

The signals do seem normal for you area, but if you post your zip code, I can get you the minimums and averages for your DMA

*EDIT** This is the document that shows the averages

View attachment 25672


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> *EDIT** This is the document that shows the averages


Thanks for posting the Excel spreadsheet with the minimum signal levels for each satellite and city. I don't need it now, but I know that I will be looking for that info at some point in the future.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

EdJ said:


> Thanks for posting the Excel spreadsheet with the minimum signal levels for each satellite and city. I don't need it now, but I know that I will be looking for that info at some point in the future.


It's very useful, I don't know why I didn't upload it earlier


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> It's very useful, I don't know why I didn't upload it earlier


Thanks Matt for the info. My dish is within specs but I'm going to try to peak it up to a stronger signal but it doesn't look like I will be able to get it as high as I did with the Dish 500 (110, 119) system.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Very handy spreadsheet, just a question on understanding it.

For example you have listed 61x10, 61x14 etc. 61 is satellite location, is 10 referring to transponder 10?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> Very handy spreadsheet, just a question on understanding it.
> 
> For example you have listed 61x10, 61x14 etc. 61 is satellite location, is 10 referring to transponder 10?


It couldn't be other thing - only transponder's number.

As to that OP numbers - it was simple math when new scale appeared: add 30 points to new value to compare with old numbers.


----------

